# where's the beef? No Lance-Hater comments on his TDU ride?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I was expecting more from the haters about Lance and his team at the TDU. Nothing bad to say about the guy this time? He did race and that usually brings all kinds of remarks.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I was expecting more from the haters about Lance and his team at the TDU. Nothing bad to say about the guy this time? He did race and that usually brings all kinds of remarks.


I didn't realize they were "in" that race


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Sounds like your are disappointed that there were no comments or threads.....


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you want more remarks?


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I was expecting more from the haters about Lance and his team at the TDU. Nothing bad to say about the guy this time? He did race and that usually brings all kinds of remarks.


yawn to both sides


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

"I hate Lance." There. Happy?


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I think they could have been contenders in the race if only they were faster.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Lance has a stinky butt.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'd hit it, but he's still a jerk.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Andrea138 said:


> I'd hit it, but he's still a jerk.


and here, my friends, is the key to understanding wimminz


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

The difference is that I realize that he is a jerk and have no interest in changing that.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Do people hate Lance?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Lance was in TDU?


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I did like how he was able to break away and stay 75ft off the front for almost a minute, that was pretty impressive. He looked good.

(disclaimer- distance and duration are only estimates)


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Only because everyone knew it wouldnt last.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Happy now?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

rogger said:


> Happy now?


No. That was stupid. No wonder nobody goes there anymore. . .


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Stupid?*



Coolhand said:


> No. That was stupid. No wonder nobody goes there anymore. . .


Really? 

It's more logical than the "official" from-the-horse's-mouth version of that particular incident.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

HIMEHEEM said:


> I did like how he was able to break away and stay 75ft off the front for almost a minute, that was pretty impressive. He looked good.
> 
> (disclaimer- distance and duration are only estimates)


Yeah, Lance can't hang with the pros. He's proven that over the last couple of decades. He did the same thing last year at the TDU and was on the podium at the TdF.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

yater said:


> Yeah, Lance can't hang with the pros. He's proven that over the last couple of decades. He did the same thing last year at the TDU and was on the podium at the TdF.


I see that you are taking my statement as a negative. I was applauding the "massive" breakaway, not claiming he was dropped. I'm sure nobody in the pro ranks could have pulled away on that "climb":thumbsup: 
(maybe you are a little embarassed by this performance?)


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

HIMEHEEM said:


> I see that you are taking my statement as a negative. I was applauding the "massive" breakaway, not claiming he was dropped. I'm sure nobody in the pro ranks could have pulled away on that "climb":thumbsup:
> (maybe you are a little embarassed by this performance?)


It's the same crap every year. "Lance sucks". We all know that he doesn't.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Coolhand said:


> No. That was stupid. No wonder nobody goes there anymore. . .


some of the inside jabs make me lol.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> some of the inside jabs make me lol.


Meh. Gimmick guy whose time has past. As funny as hamster dance and that annoying pants on the floor crap.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Lance = so "naughties", yawn.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> No. That was stupid. No wonder nobody goes there anymore. . .


Hey, I was only trying to bring some much sought after Lance hate to this thread...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh boy, an unnecessary thread capped with an utterly dumb-as-dirt cartoon from a website run by idiots.

Wow. Trifecta.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

rogger said:


> Hey, I was only trying to bring some much sought after Lance hate to this thread...


And trying is the first step towards failing (lol - I keed). Here's a LOLCat for your noble effort to embiggen this thread.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Speaking of....*



Coolhand said:


> And trying is the first step towards failing (lol - I keed). Here's a LOLCat for your noble effort to embiggen this thread.


Gimmick guy whose time has past, doncha think that LOL CAT is beyond played out and as funny as hamster dance and that annoying pants on the floor crap?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Big-foot said:


> Gimmick guy whose time has past, doncha think that LOL CAT is beyond played out and as funny as hamster dance and that annoying pants on the floor crap?



Nope. Nice try though.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

lance was robbed at the TDU

if there were no other riders he most certainly would have won


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

All kidding aside, it is interesting what a good ProTour event this was for the sprinters. I wonder if they will make it more of a target in the future. . .


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> what a good ProTour event this was for the sprinters.. .


I Agree.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Since Lance went record saying that he expected the team to win at least one stage victory, the results for Team Shack were a little underwhelming. Its early, and senseless for anyone to speculate on the rest of the season.


----------

